# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  Mayet Islands WIP

## Manosman

I completed this map today and it looks good I believe. The paper map style is definitely my type too.  :Very Happy: 
Though, I do want to perfect it as much as possible and correct any mistakes I may have made. So, what do you guys think?  :Surprised:

----------


## XCali

This style is getting smoother.  :Smile:  Good job.

There are some coastal areas that still looks a tad odd, if I have to nitpick. The South Eastern coast of the main land has an area that I wouldn't know that would form naturally. Same with the Northern Coast on Kenpei island.
Secondly, I feel making the text either darker, _or_ lighter with a dark edge would make it stand out a bit better. As it is, it is somewhat hard to read at places. Try experimenting with a single label in your forest and see if you can make it more legible and THEN you go about making the rest uniform. 

Another small thing, the river going out of Growth Lake seems odd with it starting super thin and then ending that broad at the sea. Same with Minus Pond(?). A bit less extreme on the thin side would probably help.

Still, that is all nitpicking on finer details. So, I feel you are make good strides forward.  :Smile: 

I would like to see you tweak those things on _this_ map. It would be nice to see.


P.S. Dissaster Mountains, unless you planned on spelling it that way. Disaster doesn't have two S's after the 'i'.  :Wink: 
The reason I underlined pond in Minus Pond, is number one, Tiny Lake is bigger than it and it is actually a lake on your map. A pond is much much much smaller than a lake.

----------


## Manosman

Thanks for your advice!  :Very Happy:  I'm actually going to correct these mistakes and repost the map here. I was also thinking of changing the color of the text, since it's hard to read.
As for the vocabulary mistakes, I actually mistyped the word "Disaster" there. Also, I had the word "Pond" there because of the map's lore, but the thing is that I forgot what that part of the lore was XD, so I'll probably change that as well.

So, I'll correct the following:
1. Coastlines
2. Rivers
3. Text Color
4. Vocabulary Mistakes

Thanks again for your advice!

----------


## Manosman

So, I think I corrected everything! Tell me if you find anything else (or if I missed something). What do you think?  :Smile:

----------


## XCali

Hey  :Smile: 

The text seems more legible for sure.
The coastline above Fen Woods still has that super straight line, might want to check it out, same with straight lines on the coast at Brand iron Woods. 
Also, the river at Growth lake is still too tiny where it flows out.

----------


## Manosman

I see, thanks! I'll fix them today.

----------


## Manosman

So, I think I corrected everything! What do you think? I also improved some other parts of the coastline.  :Smile:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

On the whole, I think it looks pretty good. The style is consistent, and the features are easily identified. You'll probably want to add a scale of some sort and, if I was to nit pick, there are a few place labels (Tiny Lake for instance) that still seem a bit small compared to others, but that is, as I said, a nit pick and doesn't really hurt anything on the whole.

Nicely done.

----------


## Manosman

Thanks!  :Very Happy: 
Actually, I deliberately made these lebels smaller, because these were smaller lakes, so I thought that the lebels shouldn't be much bigger.  :Smile:

----------


## rdanhenry

Should "Grear Forest" be "Great Forest"?

You have some slanted text that really doesn't need to be slanted anywhere. Generally, it will look better if you keep all the text level if the map doesn't require otherwise.

Does the largest island have a name? It is the only major island not labelled.

----------

